
Personalized virotherapy in cancer - wslh
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4468308/
======
wslh
A license agreement was established with Immuno Oncolytics:
[http://axiaventures.com/news/unleash-immuno-oncolytics-
enter...](http://axiaventures.com/news/unleash-immuno-oncolytics-enters-
license-agreement-with-leloir-institute-to-develop-immuno-oncology-products-
for-cancer-treatment-gets-established-in-saint-louis/)

